# Bachmann Davenport question



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All
I'm looking at acquiring a Bachmann Davenport that was removed from a starter set question is are the starter set locos the same as one that would be bought seperatly? I know in the past Bachmann had different levels of details etc... with their 4-6-0 starter set, stand alone, and spectrum annie version. Does anyone know if they have done the same with the davenports? Is there a difference? What is a good price to pay for one of these engines?
Thanks
Todd


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, the same. I've seen them going for around $150 - $180, and--oddly (but not surprising)--the sets going for similar amounts. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

At the ECLSTS, Nicholas Smith had been selling them for $75, new without a box. They had a case of them at the spring show and most sold. 

Larry


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Train World has them for 99$


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay has one for $69.95 plus $10.80 shipping. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BACHMANN-0-...311812?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c9e37e44 

I've also bought from this dealer and they are very reputable.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

They are very nice locos. Heavy for their size. They pull well. The one on Ebay is a good price. I was looking at it myself. Check out this site for some information about these locos.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, I have 2 of them running together pulling some ore cars. They run very nicely and are very easy on batteries. They're AC REVOLUTION controlled. ITT diesel helper sound and 11.1 Li-ion batteries.

I paid $74 each from Al Kramer's Ebay. Here's a real deal Davenport for $69.95

I like them very much....


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan and Rlvette you found my source and I bought one last night. The listing had a buy it now price of $69.95 or best offer price so I offered $59.95 and about 4 hours later I had a new Davenport in my shopping cart! It might have helped that I bought a pair of trucks and metal wheels from them that they took off the $10 bucks and now they will combine the shipping as well. THANKS anakramer ! and thanks guys for all the info and quick answers and Madman for the link to the breakdown of the Davenport. There is alot of good info on that site and I have used it before. When I bought my Davenport they had one other listed maybe it is still available for those that are interested. Todd


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd...You got a bargain... Al must have been in a good mood... (or hungry)









I converted both mine to batteries and took 2/3's of the weight out of each locomotive. The weights are stacked, sheet steel plates and come out very easily.

They run very well together controlled by one AC REVOLUTION recevier. The ITT diesel helper sound module with an added bell is onboard as well... Diesel Helper


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW talk about fast service I bought the Davenport from ANA Kramer on Ebay Friday afternoon and it arrived this morning!! My only complaint is they packed it in a piece of the original box since it was from a broken up starter set and the styrofoam had broken down to little pills and were stuck all over the loco and then me via static cling. That is a small price to pay for such a great little loco at a very good price. Thanks again Al. 

2 Questions, why would Bachmann put the smoke switch under the not easily accessed hood? Is it like other Bachmann smoke units in that if it runs dry it will burn out? 
AND what can be done about the stalling over switches. With such a short wheelbase as this one has I don't know if much can be done. I ran it at a proto. speed over a short section of track and it stopped on 3 out of 3 switches. Next go I gave it more speed and it cruised over but I was going faster than I wanted to. 
Otherwise what a neat little engine. maybe I will put a light in the cab.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Todd,

Get a litlte Hartland four wheel flat, add pickups w/metal wheels and run a connector forward to the loco.

Should solve the problem through switches.

Barry - BBT


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Barry, in an earlier thread about this loco, I believe you mentioned the possibility of looking into a solution for the jerking on down grades. Did you ever do anything with your thoughts on this?


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Dan,

No it has been crazy here, but I will get to it.

Barry - BBT


----------

